

Why are so many people in Silicon Valley arrogant? - daegloe
http://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley/Why-are-so-many-people-in-Silicon-Valley-arrogant

======
Yaa101
Because they are young and not yet humbled by bad things happening in life.

